# Umstieg von XP auf xubuntu



## Sesfontain (5. Januar 2009)

Hallo 
ich habe mir gerade Xubuntu gedownloadet von Softonic ,weil ich immo notgedrungen Win 2k nutzen muss und schon seit einiger Zeit Linux haben wollte...
Wegen der niedrigen Systemanforderungen wurde es jetzt xubuntu.

Meine fragen (mögen vllt dumm sein):


-kann ich die normalen WindowsTreiber auch für Linux nehmen(zb den für die Graka)??
-Wie kann ich meine Linuxversion(Xubuntu - Download) installieren   (klappt es auch unter Windows?)?
-Wie bekomme ich eine Parallelinstallation mit Win 2K hin

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Antworten geben


----------



## El-Hanfo (5. Januar 2009)

1.Die Windowstreiber solltest du unter Linux nicht installieren können.
Die kannst du aber auf der HP von AMD oder Nvidia für Linux runterladen.

2.Die iso-Datei brennst du am besten auf eine CD und bootest von ihr, um es zu installieren

3.kA

MfG


----------



## Sesfontain (5. Januar 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort
 der Download ist in 2min fertig dann werde ich die CD mal brennen


----------



## Falk (5. Januar 2009)

Bei der Installation wird Xubuntu einfach einen Bootmanager installieren, der Windows ein Eintrag hat. 

Platz für die Linux-Installation sollte aber vorhanden sein - innerhalb einer bestehenden Windows-Partition lässt es sich nicht installieren. Imho kann es aber partitionen verkleinern, sodass das kein Problem sein sollte.


----------



## gorn (5. Januar 2009)

Und falls wichtige Daten auf dem PC sind vorher sichern! Passiert zwar selten, dass bei umpartitionieren was schief läuft, aber die Gefahr besteht.


----------



## Sesfontain (5. Januar 2009)

könnt ihr mir kostenlose Bootmanager empfehlen ,die besonders leicht zu bedienen sind ?


----------



## gorn (6. Januar 2009)

Bei Xubuntu ist Grub schon dabei, der wird automatisch installiert und eingestellt.


----------



## Bauer87 (6. Januar 2009)

Zu den Treibern: Ubuntu in allen Geschmacksrichtungen hat da fast alles dabei. Nur closed-Source-Treiber dürfen (rechtlich) nicht mit auf die CD. Allerdings wird dann nach der Installation nachgefragt, ob du den Treiber automatich nachinstallieren lassen willst und bei Nvidia-Karten musst du das auch tun, um 3D-Beschleunigung zu bekommen. Für ATi-Karten gibt es einen recht guten freien Treiber, der natürlich auch auf der CD drauf ist und schon vorinstalliert wird (Bringt 3D bis zum R500, R600 und R700 werden grade eingebaut).

Zur Installation: Es gibt unter Wubi - Ubuntu Installer for Windows einen Installer mit dem man Ubuntu (et al) unter Windows auf eine Windows-Partition installieren kann. Die Leistung leidet etwas darunter, aber es geht.

Zur Parallelinstallation (aka "Dualboot": Geschieht (wie bereits gesagt) auf beiden Wegen automatisch. Der Linux-Installer erkennt Windows und gibt dir die Möglichkeit, es zu sterten.

PS: XFCE der Systemanforderungen wegen zu wählen halte ich bei deinem Rechner (Profil) für ein schlechtes Motiv. XFCE ist zwar toll (für mich die beste Umgebung), aber Gnome wird bei Ubuntu deutlich besser gepflegt und ist daher einfacher einzusetzen.


----------



## gorn (6. Januar 2009)

Ja für den Einstieg wäre Gnome erstmal einfacher. Ist halt die "Haupt-Desktopumgebung".


----------

